# Cosleeping with Adult 'kids



## lost4now (Jan 1, 2017)

My wife sleeps with my 20 year old daughter and 21 year old son. 
I got bumped upstairs. We have totally disconnected.
She has never asked me to return and shows no interest.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Happy New Year.

Talk about going through a second childhood.

I am talking about you!

To your wife you are the Sonny Boy----> Sent to your room, away from the defacto adults.

Shame on you!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

If you are working and paying most of the bills, then throw all of their stuff out of the downstairs bedroom. Tell those turkeys that they can sleep upstairs.

If you are not working and she pays most of the bills, then stay upstairs.

If neither you or your wife are working then the kids should throw the mother out of the first floor bedroom. She should move to the second floor, also.

If you weigh 125 lbs. and your wife weighs 250 lbs., I understand. Use an upstairs window and a rope ladder to enter and exit the house.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Try looking this particular "sleeping arrangement" scenario/definition up in Websters!

I think that you'll find it listed under the word, "sick!"*


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I'll bite. 

Find your man card and divorce her. How can you live in the same house? I'm curious, when was the last time you got laid?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GuyInColorado said:


> I'll bite.
> 
> Find your man card and divorce her. How can you live in the same house? I'm curious, when was the last time you got laid?


*Oh, I have other similar questions in mind, but more especially regarding his W!

But I really think that I would nearly puke if I asked them, and would endlessly do so if those very same questions were honestly answered!*


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

lost4now said:


> My wife sleeps with my 20 year old daughter and 21 year old son.
> I got bumped upstairs. We have totally disconnected.
> She has never asked me to return and shows no interest.


That's just...wow. I'm not a big fan of co-sleeping when children are young because I believe the marital bed is sacred space for the spouses. Sleeping with grown adult offspring without a reason such as illness or lack of sleeping space is just creepy.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

This thread is just damn creepy.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

There has to be more to this...
Has your wife been sleeping with them since they were born? Or is this new? When was the last time you slept in the same bed as her? Did something happen to the kids that makes her worry?
Why didn't you tell your wife NO when she kicked you out of the bed??


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

lost4now said:


> My wife sleeps with my 20 year old daughter and 21 year old son.
> I got bumped upstairs. We have totally disconnected.
> She has never asked me to return and shows no interest.


To the therapist you all go!


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

So your 20 yr old daughter and 21 yr old son also sleep in the same room?! And now mommy joined them? Wow. Your family dynamic is bizarre to say the least.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

*MODERATOR WARNING: *

There's a report icon for a reason. One of the reasons is to report posts that you feel might be lacking in veracity.

Not using that icon and making comments in threads may result in action against those members who seem to think that the rules can be ignored.

This thread has been tidied up.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> *MODERATOR WARNING: *
> 
> There's a report icon for a reason. One of the reasons is to report posts that you feel might be lacking in veracity.
> 
> ...


Sorry.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

rockon said:


> Sorry.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

Removed for breach of forum rules.


----------



## EllaSuaveterre (Oct 2, 2016)

The only person I have ever heard of sharing a bed with his adult daughter turned out to be sexually misusing her on a regular basis... it was overall a horrible situation... one I would advise getting yourself and your kids out of post haste. Seriously, sign them both up for PRIVATE (not with each other, your wife, or you in the room) sessions with a psychotherapist. I believe, if I am not mistaken, that said psychotherapist is legally obliged to help stop the situation if something illegal (like incest) is going on. If, suddenly and soon after the therapy sessions begin, your wife starts raving about your "meddling and breaking the family apart" you'll know she's doing something untoward and you can proceed with the divorce.


----------

